
Service Meant to Monitor Inmates’ Calls Could Track You, Too - pulisse
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/05/10/technology/cellphone-tracking-law-enforcement.html
======
Latteland
Lots of discussion in a repost of this
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17046632](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17046632)

